# Slippy? Is that you.



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you slip your leash, buddy?


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, I guess I missed something. So the Shemitah apocalypse took out three of the most active people on the forum. 

Maine Marine, was too religious, or his prediction didn't come true on his called for day?
Slippy, because, well I have no idea?
Paul S., again I have no idea?

Is there anyone I missed? Geez gone for a couple a days and ya miss a lot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe Smith said:


> Hey, I guess I missed something. So the Shemitah apocalypse took out three of the most active people on the forum.
> 
> Maine Marine, was too religious, or his prediction didn't come true on his called for day?
> Slippy, because, well I have no idea?
> ...


Very few of us are not on the run. On Monday most of us headed for the woods and the caves.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy - I don't know why either. Maine-Marine took one for the team. And PaulS quit voluntarily.

I've seen Slippy liking posts tonight, so he's back.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Me too Chip


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy - I don't know why either. Maine-Marine took one for the team. And PaulS quit voluntarily.
> 
> I've seen Slippy liking posts tonight, so he's back.


Actually, at this very moment Slippy is on another forum we frequent.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The pendulum missed me this time around, I ducked into the pit.
Will probably get me on the return arc.
I put people on ignore that could get me in trouble.
They consist of jerks and narcissist of the first order.
Need the number one poster back.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The pendulum missed me this time around, I ducked into the pit.
> Will probably get me on the return arc.
> I put people on ignore that could get me in trouble.
> They consist of jerks and narcissist of the first order.
> Need the number one poster back.


With all the time spent in the penalty box lately I just don't know how he defends that title.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I missed the boat didn't know who is gone and why. Kinda don't get it. I liked all of them well enough. Except that Slippy cat. He was in it to get sales on his custom pikes. You could just tell.....

If anyone knows what happened and has a moment to share please let me know.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Chip save yourself some typing and refer to him as RPD. Old mens fingers get tired with to much typing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope all return to the fold. But sometimes things change.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

It's like the "day of disappearances" around here sometimes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chip, did you ever get to speak with Slip?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it is just a natural evolution. When I came, PaulS was very active, as was Inor and Mrs. Inor, along with Toronto Gal, Midtnfamilyguy, Denton, Slippy, Deebo, Diver, RPD and a host of others. I find myself checking in less and less too. We are focusing more on getting the farm ready to live on and simply just getting older. I don't plan to leave, but we all change.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chip, my Dad would have said, "You're cruisin' for a bruising."


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ta Da! Home is the hunter, home from the hill.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Nah it ain't him and besides with this new Chip guy around who needs Sloppy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're right! That guy Slinky was a troublemaker. I like ClapDilldo better. He likes everybody.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the smiles tonight gang but Mrs SP says it's time to go to bed. Oh and you are a bunch of ...... well I won't repeat that part but goodnight.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Goodnite. You have made watching the Pirates lose again a little more palatable.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy - I don't know why either. Maine-Marine took one for the team. And PaulS quit voluntarily.
> 
> I've seen Slippy liking posts tonight, so he's back.


I've heard of this phenomenon. People hallucinate seeing others they have lost. You may be experiencing CBS or Charles Bonnet Syndrome. If so you'll see Slippy's handsome face with heightened activity in the fusiform face area. Or if you're having activity in the insular cortex it means you are falsely smelling Slippy.

Not trying to be a smarty pants, just trying to fill the void left by PaulS.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ChipDiller said:


> No. not back, he's still in trouble for sniffing out some pedophile that acted as a troll. My guess is that he's slipped in through the back door...:icon_smile:


Chip, I hate to be cruel but your parents gave you the WORST name possible. IMO


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Nah it ain't him and besides with this new Chip guy around who needs Sloppy.


Yea, that chip guy is OK. Kinda reminds of someone but I can't quite put my finger on it. Oh hell, then again, I think there are a lot of people here that remind me of someone else. I am tinfoil hat that way I guess.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea Chip, that Slippy guy was a sneaky bastard.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Yea Chip, that Slippy guy was a sneaky bastard.


Indeed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wait, who, what??
And Chip is in my neck of the woods. 
Chip, I'm in Farmington. 
As far as bans and timeouts, I am not concerned, 
As CSI TECH said, I thinkk it was him, I post less, but mine is due to being on this stupid phone, and work. 
I am here, I see some stuff. 
I just don't like typing on phone and


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deebo I thought you could talk to those smart phones now and they did the typing? Maybe you should get one of those if you spend a lot of time on it. I make calls and receive texts on mine. I am supposed to be able to use the internet but I have a lap top so I use that for typing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy probably opened a 2nd account and is just lurking around seeing who's naughty and nice. 

It wouldn't surprise me if he chose a screen name like Auntie with a fuzzy bunny for his picture to throw us all off.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Deebo I thought you could talk to those smart phones now and they did the typing? Maybe you should get one of those if you spend a lot of time on it. I make calls and receive texts on mine. I am supposed to be able to use the internet but I have a lap top so I use that for typing.


Auntie, I'm the same way. Phone can do internet but I just use the computer.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would think that Slippy owner of Slippys Pike, marriage counseling and all around stuff Emporium would use a hare not a cute little fluffy bunny. BTW the cute fuzzy bunny in the picture is now in the freezer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Poor bunny, we knew him well.
Is Slippy also in your freezer?


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

My theory, should you choose to accept it, is that George R.R. Martin dropped by to check out Slippy's pike collection.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Wish paul s would come back. Maine marine was a little to far over the deep end he needs to find a good radical religious forum to settle into.
As for slippy he's good just to keep things lively.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Deebo I thought you could talk to those smart phones now and they did the typing? Maybe you should get one of those if you spend a lot of time on it. I make calls and receive texts on mine. I am supposed to be able to use the internet but I have a lap top so I use that for typing.


If it does, I don't know how. Ha.. have to ask my child. 
I used to enjoy throwing links and videos and lots of pictures on here, but, I was also at a desk at work.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Would some one send me a pm and tell me what happened. I thought I was the only one suffering punitive action for telling the truth.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

No PM needed. Some people pushed to hard, others pushed back admin dropped the hammer. Trolls came people told them what they thought more than once and the hammer dropped again. That is why everyone is being so civil.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That Slippy, he's a real dog, he is.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm half convinced certain people get suspended on purpose so they can read about how much they're missed.

Just a theory. <shrug>


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm half convinced certain people get suspended on purpose so they can read about how much they're missed.
> 
> Just a theory. <shrug>


That would be messed up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ChipDiller said:


> No. not back, he's still in trouble for sniffing out some pedophile that acted as a troll. My guess is that he's slipped in through the back door...:icon_smile:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I go head up to the (OAK) Ridge and secure the perimeter


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SecretPrepper said:


> Nah it ain't him and besides with this new Chip guy around who needs Sloppy.


Yea and Chip likes us a whole lot more than the Ole' Slip!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Chippy uses bigger words so he must be smarter.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What's that Lassie? Slippy fell down a well?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I would think that Slippy owner of Slippys Pike, marriage counseling and all around stuff Emporium would use a hare not a cute little fluffy bunny. BTW the cute fuzzy bunny in the picture is now in the freezer.


Auntie, need I remind you that with all the LEO's on this forum that your statement could be incriminating if Slippy or MM do not show back up? Now we just have to figure out by saying "cute fuzzy bunny" if you were referring to MM or Slippy........


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well ummmm I can't picture either one of them as a cute fuzzy bunny. A lamb maybe but not a bunny.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe in Re-Incarnation now, since I have seen it here.For those that have eyes to see


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Who remembers the "Where is Waldo?" games and pictures?

Where is Slippy?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

He's out playing with his friends. 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/ca/Heads_on_pikes.jpg/220px-Heads_on_pikes.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I heard Slippy took a vacation to San Francisco and while there he found his true calling.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I heard Slippy took a vacation to San Francisco and while there he found his true calling.


Oh my....

*Rancher*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Clash - Rock the Casbah.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I heard Slippy took a vacation to San Francisco and while there he found his true calling.


Not true, you ever seen that guy without a shirt???

As you all know Slippy is well known for espousing bulls--t and the bad breath just kept getting worse as he kept espousing his bulls--t until every time he opened his mouth flies would swarm him attracted to the stench. Mrs. Slippy finely had enough of the flies in her home and took him to the dentist where he has been the last few days.

True, most of what came from his mouth were pearls of wisdom but over the years the B.S. just kept building up, kind of like plaque when you don't brush well enough.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The psychiatric nurse caught them using her iPad to order naughty movies and she got mad, took away their privileges.


----------

